# حابب اخد دبلوم اتصالات



## omar_nokia (27 يونيو 2010)

اخواني

كنت حابب اسأل عن مكان اخد فيه دبلوم اتصلات

انا خريج كلية تجارة وحابب اشتغل في الشبكات

وبدرس دلوقتي ccna 

ومع ذلك عاوز ادرس دبلوم اتصالات وياريت اني اقدر اكمل للبكالريوس

ياريت حد يرشدني على الطريق ومكان كويس ومعترف بيه

طبعا في مصر

وجزاكم الله خير مقدماً ،،،

​


----------



## omar_nokia (29 يونيو 2010)

ارجو الافادة من اهل الخبرة


----------

